# Questions regarding 2004 Trek 5200



## MJCBH (Nov 25, 2002)

I am currently shopping around for a new Trek 5200, and have noticed a fairly wide range of what people are paying for them. I've seen people (on the review board) who have picked them up at their LBS for $2200, while the shops I go to seem to be selling them for $2600. I've never bought my bikes from a local shop, and I was wondering if it's realistic to expect to get one for around $2200 (I also realize that this may depend on the specific shop and how well you know them!). ALSO, assuming my LBS orders my bike from Trek, would I be wrong to assume that I could have my LBS order me a triple chainring (and the stock WSD specific saddle) at no extra charge??
Thanks in advance for any info.!


----------



## plus_vite (Feb 3, 2004)

MJCBH said:


> I am currently shopping around for a new Trek 5200, and have noticed a fairly wide range of what people are paying for them. I've seen people (on the review board) who have picked them up at their LBS for $2200, while the shops I go to seem to be selling them for $2600. I've never bought my bikes from a local shop, and I was wondering if it's realistic to expect to get one for around $2200 (I also realize that this may depend on the specific shop and how well you know them!). ALSO, assuming my LBS orders my bike from Trek, would I be wrong to assume that I could have my LBS order me a triple chainring (and the stock WSD specific saddle) at no extra charge??
> Thanks in advance for any info.!


If you are bound and determined to acquire a 2004 Trek 5200 (and I will not judge that decision one way or another), here's what I would suggest:

Go to all the LBS in your area and check out every bike that looks good to you. This is a good time to buy a bike (just before the Spring rush). First, look and see if they have any unsold 2003 models. It's the same thing, for all intents and purposes, and you will save hundreds of bucks.

If you feel comfortable with one of the LBS managers, talk to him personally let him know you are serious about buying a bike. I hate the idea of cyclists running from shop to shop, pitting business owner against business owner. Just tell the guy that you want to buy a nice bike from his shop, but you want a fair deal. Offer him what you think is fair. Tell the guy that you don't want to haggle it down to the bare minimum, but you don't want to learn in a month that you got screwed. This is the way I negotiate, and my results have always been positive.

Depending upon which bike they have in stock, they may not want to equip it with a triple. Sure, they have the components, but the changing of drivetrain components
is going to take them time - which means it will cost them money. They may want to charge you extra.

If you order a new Trek (or any other brand) to be just as you like it, you are going to have less wiggle room on price. The LBS is motivated to move the old unsold bikes that just sit there gathering dust.

-Plus Vite...


----------



## BigJay (Mar 10, 2004)

The Trek 5200 is available in both double AND triple. (5200D or 5200T) I bought a triple last year cause they were all out of double.... i should have bought a double.... I,m going too this year!

And don't go around trying to find the cheapest price... Go to your LBS (where you get the best service) and go for it.... Normally the bikes all sell for the same price... no one's a millionnaire when owning a bike store. Here in Canada the 5200 sells for 3600$CAN everywhere. We sell about 20 of them and last year 4 of us had one on the staff. it's a great bike and you're never gonna regret it!

This year the Cannondale SIX13 looks amazing... I,m getting that one... although the R2000 looks good on Ksyrium SL wheels with Ulegra componnents... hmmm...


----------



## shokhead (Dec 17, 2002)

2499 around here and was shopping around and checked out the TCR1. I have to say i think its a lot of bike for 2499,more then the 5200.


----------



## pugdog1 (Mar 23, 2004)

I just got one at my LBS for 2100.00. It wasnt in stock and had to order my size. Its really up to you, are you good at buying a car?


----------



## MJCBH (Nov 25, 2002)

Thanks guys.... I got my 5200 for $2100 w/all my extras. I know which LBS I'm supporting now!


----------



## shokhead (Dec 17, 2002)

Good price,what extras?


----------



## SANDICO (Mar 29, 2004)

*What's dealer cost on Treks?*

Well, this has all been instructive. But, when I buy a car I always get very good deals because I know what the dealer is paying, what their incentives are, etc. So, here's the question--roughly what does a Trek dealer pay for their bikes? Let's pick the 5500 as an example--its MSRP is $3899 according to the Trek website. 

My LBS has it for I think $3499, so roughly a 10% discount. What's it cost the LBS? I do realize that they don't make huge bucks on each--no one really does in most retail settings anymore. 

Thoughts?


----------



## nmanhipot (Oct 26, 2003)

*Trek 5500 vs. Scattante*

I am looking at either a 52' or a 55' but saw this incredible bike in a Supergo catalog. Awesome bike, full Dura-Ace, down to the wheels, even has Easton Scandium reinforced tubing with an Easton carbon rear end, EC90 fork. You get the idea. They advertise the bike at 14.5 lbs in a 54 cm! Here's the kicker, $3099. I got to thinking, what does a 5500 weigh anyway? Is it worth paying $400 more for a name I know I can trust but that might be two pounds heavier? I don't know, I'm too confused to do anything, now.


----------



## SANDICO (Mar 29, 2004)

nmanhipot said:


> I am looking at either a 52' or a 55' but saw this incredible bike in a Supergo catalog. Awesome bike, full Dura-Ace, down to the wheels, even has Easton Scandium reinforced tubing with an Easton carbon rear end, EC90 fork. You get the idea. They advertise the bike at 14.5 lbs in a 54 cm! Here's the kicker, $3099. I got to thinking, what does a 5500 weigh anyway? Is it worth paying $400 more for a name I know I can trust but that might be two pounds heavier? I don't know, I'm too confused to do anything, now.


I saw that one too and its really awesome looking. I think the geometry for me was too small, I am 6-4. But at 14.5 lbs its unreal. My LBS manager had seen it too and was blown away but he's tall like me so it was out. For me though it was confirmation that I want a superlight bike like that. Who knows, I may order one and see if I can tweak the stem/seatpost to make it fit. Supergo's CFRs (Ultegra is $1500 and DA9spd mix is $2100) are also an incredible deal but I have a hard time thinking that the Scandium bike isn't the best deal out there anywhere. If you've got 3100 beans though. Last note, check the hot deals section of this forum for online coupons. They may say that they don't apply on bikes but I was able to get it to accept a 10% off one for a bike order (which I returned unopened--long story but the spouse was involved, you get the picture!)


----------



## kilofox (Mar 4, 2004)

*$3200 got me a '04 Klein Q-Pro XX*










My LBS sold me this bike for $3,200 plus tax. I think it was a great deal. Plus I have a place to take it to when something needs attention. Hard to do with a SuperGo bike.

So far, its a dream ride.. for me. Can you get the same deal? Don't know, but you might want to explore the options.

sizes 49cm, 52cm, 54cm, 56cm, 58cm, 61cm 
color - Fission 
frame material - Gradient ZR9000 
msrp - (usd) $3,919.99 (Double) | $3,949.99 (Triple) | $2,019.99 (Frameset) 
fork - Klein Aeros 110GSM Carbon 
headset - Klein Airheadset 
crankset - Shimano Dura-Ace 53/39 
bottom bracket - Dura-Ace Hollowtech II 
deraileurs (f/r) - Shimano Dura-Ace | Shimano Dura-Ace 10 Speed 
shifters - Shimano Dura-Ace 10 Speed 
chain - Shimano Dura-Ace 10 Speed 
wheel system - Bontrager Race X-Lite Road 
tires Bontrager Race X-Lite 700x23C 
cassette - Shimano Dura-Ace 11-23 
brakes - Shimano Dura-Ace 
brake levers - Shimano Dura-Ace STI 
handlebars - Bontrager Race Lite Flat-top 
stem - Race Lite 31.8 
seatpost - Bontrager Race Lite 5mm-offset 
saddle - San Marco Era Luxe 
grips/tape - Bontrager Gel Tape


----------



## shokhead (Dec 17, 2002)

Where do you think you take a "supergo bike" when it needs attention? Oh,imo,Kleins are nice for a overpriced trek.


----------



## nmanhipot (Oct 26, 2003)

*Nice Klein*

I was hoping to find a sub-16 pound bike including pedals. Does anybody know a website that lists weights for Treks and Kleins? I guess I'm too much a weight weenie but for me stiffness, confort fit AND weight are important price determiners.


----------



## shokhead (Dec 17, 2002)

weightweeines.com


----------

